# Versenden



## BennyS (10. Jan 2011)

Hi Leute bin noch Anfänger und wollte folgendes fragen:

Ich hab ein TextArea das einen Text ausgibt, kann ich einen Button machen der das dan irgendiwe per Mail verschickt?
mfg
BennyS


----------



## XHelp (10. Jan 2011)

BennyS hat gesagt.:


> kann ich einen Button machen der das dan irgendiwe per Mail verschickt?


Ja.




falls die Frage doch "wie" lautet, dann google entweder nach "java send mail" oder "java button listener", je nach dem wo du Probleme hast.


----------



## André Uhres (11. Jan 2011)

Hallo BennyS,

hier können wir die JavaMail API runterladen: JavaMail API
Als Beispiel könnten wir die folgende Methode "sendMail" verwenden, um eine Mail zu verschicken:


```
package utils;
/*
 * Mail
 */
import java.util.Properties;
import java.util.Date;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;
public class Mail{
    private static String mailhost = "mail.company.lu";//anpassen!
    private static String mailer = "msgsend";
    public static void sendMail(String text, String to, String subject, String from, String cc, String bcc){
        try {
            Properties props = System.getProperties();
            props.put("mail.smtp.host", mailhost);
            // Get a Session object
            Session session = Session.getInstance(props, null);
            // construct the message
            Message msg = new MimeMessage(session);
            msg.setFrom(new InternetAddress(from));
            msg.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.TO,
                    InternetAddress.parse(to, false));
            if (cc != null){
                msg.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.CC, InternetAddress.parse(cc, false));
            }
            if (bcc != null){
                msg.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.BCC, InternetAddress.parse(bcc, false));
            }
            msg.setSubject(subject);
            // If the desired charset is known, you can use
            // setText(text, charset)
            msg.setText(text);
            msg.setHeader("X-Mailer", mailer);
            msg.setSentDate(new Date());
            // send the thing off
            Transport.send(msg);
            System.out.println("\nMail was sent successfully.");
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```

Gruß,
André


----------

